

MIT Press Bookstore: Loading Dock Sale - dantheman
http://web.mit.edu/bookstore/www/events/docksale.html

======
allenbrunson
"Please don't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
exclamation points, [...]"

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

edit: the title of this article used to be uppercase. either the submitter or
an editor has since changed it.

------
cxvii
Jealous of everyone who doesn't live hundreds/thousands of miles away.

~~~
tjr
I make it a habit to visit the MIT Press whenever in Boston. Granted, they
don't have a loading dock sale every day, but they may well have a few racks
of similarly-discounted clearance books.

------
speek
Just got back from the sale... got about 80 bucks worth of books (lots of
$100+ books if from amazon). 11 books total, a few books the size of rhode
island.

------
nkassis
This is worthy of a 5 hour drive.

~~~
MikeCapone
I might go if I was 5 hours away..

We should make a thread here so that people can tell us what treasures they
found.

~~~
tomh
Ah, the loading dock sale. I remember those well. Some of the things I found
there in the past included discounted copies of SICP, 'The Little Schemer',
and the entire source code of PGP (yeah they put it in a book, don't know
why). There was a companion book for the PGP code that I always kept an eye
out for, but was never on sale.

There's also a lot of economics/sociology books on sale, so you can pick up
esoteric things on a number of subjects. Just go, go, go.

~~~
Luc
> the entire source code of PGP (yeah they put it in a book, don't know why)

Because PGP used keys larger than 40 bits, which meant if was classified as
'munitions' (!) under US export regulations. Zimmerman got around that by
publishing the source code as a book, export of which is protected under the
First Amendment. You were supposed to OCR it...

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pretty_Good_Privacy#Criminal_in...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pretty_Good_Privacy#Criminal_investigation)

